# Junk to some. treasure to others



## Puff1 (Jun 1, 2006)

Came across this today driving down the road.
Tank and everything!
Cleaned it up and it works fine, a little rust on the warming rack.



http://img176.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 56h64.smil


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

How much?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 1, 2006)

Put it up for sale!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 1, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Bruce, he's missing a grill.  Said some guy in a van jumped out ran into his backyard while he was swimming and stole his grill.  8-[


----------



## JohnnyReb (Jun 1, 2006)

sell the slideshow  [-o<


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 1, 2006)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> sell the slideshow  [-o<


I hate those things!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 1, 2006)

Bill, I paid zero , I stole it from Bruce while he was swimming in his pool( I saw him and it wasn't a pretty site) :faint: 

Larry, Idrive a pick up, my bitches drive the van  

Nick, I really hate those slideshows too :-X   :wwnn: 

Crazy Horse this is for you
http://img183.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 80wt6.smil


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Bill, I paid zero , I stole it from Bruce while he was swimming in his pool( I saw him and it wasn't a pretty site) :faint:
> 
> Larry, Idrive a pick up, *my bitches drive the van *
> 
> ...


 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## john pen (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice score...(god, I hate those slideshows)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 2, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Bill, I paid zero , I stole it from Bruce while he was swimming in his pool( I saw him and it wasn't a pretty site) :faint:
> 
> Larry, Idrive a pick up, my bitches drive the van
> 
> ...



Puffy if you hate them why do you do them?  You know you can show pic's without right?  I'm not being funny, maybe you don't know, afterall you are from Michigan?


----------



## Finney (Jun 2, 2006)

He doesn't ahte them... and he loves that we do.  :-X


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 2, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> He doesn't ahte them... and he loves that we do.  :-X



And people make fun of me?


----------



## Finney (Jun 2, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just you.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> He doesn't ahte them... and he loves that we do.  :-X


We have a winner :!:

Not everybody dislikes them I know one guy that doesn't


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 2, 2006)

I love them! Puff, did I ever tell you how much I hate slideshows?


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I love them! Puff, did I ever tell you how much I hate slideshows?


 :lmao:


----------

